# 16A bus - Nutgrove to Airport - How long does it take?



## Complainer (14 Sep 2009)

Any ideas how long the 16A takes to get from Nutgrove to the airport during morning rush hour? 

If I need to be at the airport at 8.30am, would the 7.15am departure from Nutgrove make it?

Thanks all.


----------



## Towger (15 Sep 2009)

No. I took it one Saturday when 'asked' to pickup tickets in the airport. The existence of An Post was forgotten by the asking party! I got it from town and it started out fine, but then started to travel around the world through housing estates.

If you add up the times at the bottom you get 90 mins from [broken link removed].

Get the Luas into town and get the Aircoach in Suffolk Street, often taxies will pick up people at the Aircoach stop and bring them to the Airport for the same price.


----------



## liaconn (15 Sep 2009)

I often get the 16A from Rathfarnham Village to the South Circular Road, and just that part of the route can take 30-45 minutes in heavy traffic. I think you'd be cutting it very fine to give yourself just an hour and a quarter. I'd allow two hours, to be on the safe side. Apart from anything else, a lot of tourists use that bus and there can be delays querying about the fare and lugging several bags onto the bus at several of the stops along the route which also adds to the journey time.


----------



## Sue Ellen (15 Sep 2009)

I think the [broken link removed] from The Square would be better.

With the recent delays in the morning at Dublin Airport (can't find the thread) you appear to be cutting it fine even with on-line check-in available.


----------



## papervalue (15 Sep 2009)

I think if you get the first 16a on timetable for day(6.30AM) you would make it by 8.30am. The first bus is normally up to O' Connell bridge by 7am as traffic is quiet and them at least your past the most of the southside bottlenecks.

I think leaving at 7.15 is too late as you hit the 7.30/ 7.40 pick up in traffic around Harolds Cross


----------



## Complainer (19 Sep 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> I think the [broken link removed] from The Square would be better.
> 
> With the recent delays in the morning at Dublin Airport (can't find the thread) you appear to be cutting it fine even with on-line check-in available.



THanks for all the suggestions.

Sue Ellen - The Flybus worked out grand for me. I got a lift to Tallaght (very early!) and hopped on the bus at the Square. It avoided any risk of city centre delays. 

It was mildly annoying that they didn't drop me at the departures entrance. Instead, they dropped me at the car park and I had to walk back to the terminal and head up to arrivals. If I had been carrying heavy bags, this would have been a real pain.


----------



## markpb (19 Sep 2009)

All private buses (except Aircoach and DB-Airlink who pay more) now drop their passengers in the new coach park. It's only 100m to the main terminal building and there are trolleys available. It makes a huge difference to the road which is very congested.


----------



## Complainer (19 Sep 2009)

markpb said:


> It makes a huge difference to the road which is very congested.


Indeed, and the solution to the congestion might well lie in giving priority to those vehicles that can each bring 25-50 passengers instead of those vehicles that are bringing 1-4 passengers. 

Sheer force of numbers would dictate giving priority to the buses over the cars.


----------



## onq (19 Sep 2009)

As long as it isn't T-boned by a LUAs it shouldn't take too long...

ONQ.


----------



## Sue Ellen (19 Sep 2009)

Complainer said:


> Sue Ellen - The Flybus worked out grand for me. I got a lift to Tallaght (very early!) and hopped on the bus at the Square. It avoided any risk of city centre delays.
> 
> It was mildly annoying that they didn't drop me at the departures entrance. Instead, they dropped me at the car park and I had to walk back to the terminal and head up to arrivals. If I had been carrying heavy bags, this would have been a real pain.



Great to hear that you were able to give them some business.  Its a great service and I recommend it regularly because I'm afraid that it will disappear.  Son uses it a lot.

Would have to say that I find it extremely annoying that Aircoach don't provide a service on this patch even though I understand their depot is on the Naas Rd.  Flybus would appear to have some connection with Eirebus.

Its right what you say about the drop-off situation.  They should get preference.


----------



## Complainer (20 Sep 2009)

I have to say that there were very few seats left on the Flybus by the time we hit the M50, so they seem to be doing OK business wise.

I got the Aircoach on the way back, as the next Flybus would have meant a long wait, and I wasn't so worried about city centre delays. The on-board wifi was a nice gimmick to help pass the journey.


----------

